# Canadian Flag Dishcloth Knit FREE



## nittineedles

You still have time to knit this Canadian Flag Dishcloth before Canada Day.

http://www.greasy.com/nittineedles/canadian_flag_dishcloth_free.html#.U5vUlXamXwk

The chart on the pattern page seems to have floated off into cyberspace so I have added it here.


----------



## willi66

Lovely, thx


----------



## Rainebo

Nicely done!


----------



## DorothyW

Thanks, I've been looking for this one.


----------



## Hannelore

Thanks for the pattern. Wish I could have had it a few weeks ago as I could have made the Canadian flag for an exhibition my Knitters Guild is having soon. As I am not at home I can't make the flag in time. I can still make the dishcloth when I get back though.


----------



## Woodsywife

Rainbo, love your avatars. Can you share the pattern?


----------



## DarleneD

Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## Catherine42

Thanks for sharing! It will look nice on our table for our Canada Day BBQ.


----------



## SouthernGirl

Nice design.


----------

